# Fairplex GRR & MLS: PAST and FUTURE



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Seems like the FGRR/MLS meet worked well! Bob Tooey has asked me for feedback on the event. I think there are a lot of us hoping that it will happen again and Bob is just great about trying to make things as good as they can be for everyone. 

SO, for those of you who were there or those of us who weren't, if you have any ideas for making the next get together any better, please send a note to Bob at this email;

[email protected]

And all of you who were there, I know Bob and the rest of the volunteers at the FGRR would really, really love to hear from you, so please email and let them know how you felt about the experience. It would mean a lot to them (and me!)
Same email;
[email protected] 


Thanks Everyone!
Chris


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Done.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

A thank you note is on its to Bob And his crew.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you sent this morning.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you is sent. They made this a great event. We need to do it again.....


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks sent this morning, 
Paul


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, done and recorded on the other thread.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,
It was a great time and I'm still smiling which I mentioned in my response.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

